# Yojou-Han Time Machine Blues



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 12, 2021)

The official  channel of 's  anime programming block posted a video on Thursday that announced that 's Tatami Time Machine Blues (Yojō-Han Time Machine Blues) novel is inspiring a television anime.  (, , ) is directing the anime at , and  returns as scriptwriter from The Tatami Galaxy.  also returns as character designer.

Tatami Time Machine Blues is a sequel to Morimi's earlier The Tatami Galaxy () novel. It  in July 2020, 16 years after the original novel. The novel is inspired by Makoto Ueda's Summer Time Machine Blues stage play. Morimi wrote the novel, and Ueda, Morimi's friend, is credited with the original concept. The sequel novel combines elements of the stage play's story with the characters from Morimi's novel. Nakamura returned to illustrate the cover.

In the sequel novel's story, The Tatami Galaxy protagonist's trouble-making friend Ozu gets the student apartments' only air conditioner remote control wet, breaking it on a certain midsummer day. The students wonder what to do about the situation for the remainder of the summer and make a plan with Akashi. An unstylish male student from 25 years in the future arrives in a time machine. The protagonist travels back in time to try to retrieve the remote control before it is broken.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2022)

Most of the cast members are returning for the sequel anime, including  as the protagonist "I" (Watashi),  as Akashi,  as Ozu,  as Jōgasaki, and  as Hanuki.  will voice Higuchi, replacing the character's original , the  .

Weirdly Disney+ is apparently streaming this one.


----------

